# LEARNING TO LOVE A ROGUE (Upcoming YA/NA Contemporary Romance)



## AB (Jul 7, 2013)

Upcoming YA/NA Contemporary Romance.
Learning To Love A Rogue.

Synopsis:
"Open your eyes birdie. The lion wants to play."

Fear is all Sarah Rosenwal has ever known, and Maximus Castlemaine is everything she fears.

Scars from her past have yet to fade when mist of dark lies and darker deception begin to gather around Sarah's one chance to a new life. And the only path that leads out is through the arms of a Rogue. But where her mind tells her he is far more dangerous a bet, her heart whispers another.

Maximus has put countless hearts to fear, but the sight of it in a pair of green eyes pure as virgin jades changes something vital in him. He yearns to be the one to chase her fears away. Burns to see her melt at his fevered touch, his heated kisses. But for his every step forward, she takes two back.

As secrets and betrayals rage, Maximus is done waiting for the dice of fate to roll in his favour. He would carve a path through hell to her, but Sarah will be his.

Passion and innocence melded against each other are drawn to the brink.
And the price of what you wish is often the same as what you want.

visit- https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18073800-learning-to-love-a-rogue










Check it out now. You're just a click away from seeing what the rush is all about !
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18073800-learning-to-love-a-rogue

Learning To Love A Rogue
by
Sierra Jaid


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sierra,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## AB (Jul 7, 2013)

An extended intro to this book with full *10,000 words* as a *novella* could be bought on kindle at just *$1.99*! 

The novella has been titled* FEAR by Sierra Jaid*.









Synopsis - He is fear himself. She, who fears him.

On the first day of her new life at a new school she is thrown to him by fates for his amusement. But amusement is the least of what she rouses in him. Like an obsession she burns in him. With one look she owned his soul. Now all he wants is to own her. Body and soul, make her his.

But how do you win a heart that doesn't want to be won?!

*Buy here*:-

http://www.amazon.com/Fear-ebook/dp/B00ECNTXTK


----------

